# IoT e aplicações - estações meteorológicas [questionário]



## *Dave* (22 Dez 2015 às 14:18)

Olá a todos!

Estou aqui a tentar reunir alguma opiniões sobre as soluções apresentadas pelas marcas hoje em dia e qual a possibilidade da introdução de sistemas low-cost.

Um dos principais obstáculos à popularização de estações meteorológicas com reporte automático é sem dúvida o preço. Algumas delas, pelo que consegui ver, usam tecnologia comum e os sensores não são nada de especial (quando comparados com algumas referências). Posso afirmar que de uma modo geral os sensores utilizados na maioria das estações de diversas marcas, são os mesmos e que têm sempre em vista o preço reduzido. Avaliando por exemplo (caso de pratico de estações meteorológicas vendidas ao público) os sensores de temperatura praticamente todos têm uma precisão de +-0.5ºC (com resolução de 0.1ºC) e no que toca a humidade relativa +-3% (com resolução de 1%). Pode-se considerar isto o standard geral.

Com o avanço da tecnologia e miniaturização de sistemas é possível construir sistemas low power, a uma preço reduzido, capaz de realizar este tipo de tarefas... como neste caso, a medição, análise, tratamento e envio dos dados para plataformas online.

Pedia então a todos, que perdessem apenas 1min a responder brevemente ao seguinte questionário. Não custa e é sem compromissos. Somente para juntar opiniões.
O intuito é avaliar a aceitação de um "produto" low-power (capaz de operar apenas com pilhas), low-cost, com reporte de dados directo para plataformas online como o wunderground, thingspeak, entre outros (via wifi), ao estilo DIY e com a capacidade de sofrer melhorias e upgrades de sensores.


*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MiPHKGCcGspnumbFzK_yFTOLlS9H2jpoW9GO3JlMlVE/viewform *​*
*
A longo prazo o país poderia ser coberto por uma malha de estações muito mais densa, com reporte instantâneo para a Internet e por sua vez levaria a uma análise de dados muito mais fácil e rápida.
*
*
Obrigado a todos!


Abraços e aguardo opiniões


----------



## Paulo H (22 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Já submeti o formulário! 

O meu sonho era poder montar e programar uma plataforma tipo "Arduino" que permita publicar uma página de dados, com temperatura, %HR, num local onde não tenho eletricidade, com os seguintes componentes:
- Placa Arduino (+/- 90eur)
- Sensor de temperatura e %HR (+/- 20eur)
- Placa Arduino GSM/GPRS (+/- 30eur)
- Painel solar 40w 12V (+/- 150eur)
- Controlador /estabilizador de corrente (+/- 50 eur)
- Bateria 12V (+/- 60eur)

Depois numa 2ª fase, a plataforma poderia aceitar ordens via SMS:
- Ligar / desligar bomba de água
- Tirar foto e responder via SMS ou para página de internet

PS: A brincadeira ficava-me nuns 400eur (+/-).


----------



## *Dave* (22 Dez 2015 às 18:08)

Obrigado pela resposta.

Paulo, isso é um bom projecto... mas tem um arduino e morre xD - sim conversa de anti-arduino .

O facto de eu estar a propor um sistema low-power, exclui de imediato o arduino e de certa forma todas as placas que conheço actualmente (de modo a pelo menos ter uma produção viável).

Eu não tenho muito dados para apresentar, além dos que já referi de um modo geral.
Mas, dado que esta é a minha área de formação e trabalho, e alguns avanços a que tenho assistido nos últimos tempos, comecei a questionar-me sobre a aceitação que um equipamento assim teria junto da comunidade que poderá usufruir.

A ideia seria deixar os utilizadores viverem aquele momento de DIY, pois embora tudo já esteja preparado e pronto a funcionar, a construção de um RS, a construção de um abrigo, etc..., estaria a cargo de cada um e por isso não deixa de ser algo que cada um fez! .

Numa primeira fase o(s) sensor(es) estariam ligados por um cabo ao módulo central que se responsabilizaria por tudo o resto: aquisição, tratamento, envio dos dados (via Wi-Fi), etc.
Montagem tipo: sensores no exterior de uma casa e o módulo central abrigado dentro de casa por exemplo.
Única condição, esse local teria de ter cobertura Wi-Fi para então ser feito o envio dos dados directamente (sem intermediários) para as várias plataformas online.




Paulo H disse:


> PS: A brincadeira ficava-me nuns 400eur (+/-).



Aquilo que eu estaria a propor rondaria os 50/75€ (muito vago e calculado por "alto")...

Mas só o justificaria com uma produção de algumas dezenas de exemplares e não 2 ou 3.
Esta é a razão de tentar "sondar" quem poderia usar mais intensivamente isto (e não só).


----------



## *Dave* (22 Dez 2015 às 21:54)

Tenho tido boas respostas.

Obrigado a todos por perderem 1 min e dar este feedback.

A quem ainda não "participou" no inquérito, por favor faça-o e dê a sua opinião. Ainda é gratuita.... por enquanto...  

Obrigado.


----------



## efcm (26 Dez 2015 às 13:35)

O facto de ser a pilhas é que pode ser limitador na autonomia, mas visto que precisa de wifi para comunicar isso significa que provavelmente existe eletricidade por perto.

Ando em busca de uma estação que transmita os dados sem necessidade de ligar a um PC com um custo de até 100€.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Dez 2015 às 15:04)

A ideia de ser a pilhas é permitir pelo menos o funcionamento de pelo menos 6 meses sem trocas, para locais onde levar energia não é fácil.
Mas não invalida o uso de um transformador ligado à rede 

Obrigado a todos os que continuam a participar e a deixar as suas opiniões. Está a ser muito esclarecedor!


Continuação de boas festas


----------



## *Dave* (27 Dez 2015 às 17:20)

Estou a ter todas as opiniões em conta e a fazer algumas alterações no plano inicial.
O grande problema é que todos concordariam com a integração de anemometro e pluviometro, mas numa produção reduzida o preço sai prejudicado...
Tenho procurado essas partes em separado e ver se consigo algo a bom preço... mas é impossível.

O pretendido aqui seria a construção de uma estação que mantenha bons padrões de qualidade e fiabilidade de dados, ao mesmo tempo reduzindo brutalmente o preço.
A meta a atingir por mim, numa versão base (o intuito é aumentar a rede de estações espalhadas pelo país e contar com a enorme vantagem de ligação Wi-Fi) serão 75€ para:
* módulo central, onde ligará os sensores, processará os dados e os colocará directamente numa plataforma online (ex: wunderground);
* o módulo central terá incluído um sensor de pressão atmosférica, da bosh, o BMP180;
* um sensor digital de temperatura e humidade relativa, com as resoluções e precisão praticadas noutras estações, o AM2321;
* 5/10m de cabo, para efectuar a ligação do sensor ao módulo central;
* software de configuração do módulo central para fazer ligação ao router, identificar o canal para onde deverá enviar os dados, entre outros parâmetros.

Nesta versão "base" poderá ser acrescido ou não um Radiation Shield, pronto a montar. Ficando à consideração e dependendo do preço a que conseguir produzir.

Dado que até agora, o feedback, dá pouca importância ao uso de pilhas, mas sim a uma ligação à rede, então tudo poderá ser alimentado a partir de um carregador de telemóvel, por exemplo.

Tudo está a ser tido em conta para o resultado ser algo funcional e barato!

Continuo a precisar de mais feedback e quem ainda não escreveu nada, por favor perca 1min e deixe a sua breve opinião.
*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MiPHKGCcGspnumbFzK_yFTOLlS9H2jpoW9GO3JlMlVE/viewform*​


----------



## StrikerofDeath (10 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

eu tenho dois sensores de temperatura (interior/exterior) a funcionar com consumos de menos de 1W (1,2W pico, quando faz leituras e transmite por wireless) também lowcost.

http://goo.gl/46lzgo

estou a pensar desistir disso e fazer mesmo algo exterior como se fala neste tópico, pois o sensor exterior encostado a casa esta sempre meio influenciado...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2016 às 17:07)

Olá.

Pelo feedback que tenho tido, o facto de ser low-power não é critério e quase unanimemente todos descreveram que poderia ser ligado à rede eléctrica.
Assim sendo, acabei por abandonar isso e trabalhar num nó, com ligação à rede com subsequente gestão dos sensores e envio de dados.

Alguns comentários referem também que o preço é elevado. Neste ponto não posso concordar até porque numa produção tão baixa de estações é impossível reduzir ainda mais o preço mantendo viável a sua construção. Podem ser comparadas as estações comercializadas, que tem uma produção de várias dezenas de milhar e ainda assim o preço (das mais baratas) ronda os 250€.

O melhor caminho assim sendo, será construir uma unidade para mim e depois de mostrar e descrever os resultados, abrir um presale para interessados.


Relativamente ao consumo de 1W é muito excessivo.
Se pensar que está a alimentar o sistema com 3V, ele consome 333mA. É imenso para uma aplicação a pilhas. Considerando 2 pilhas AA de 2900mA/h, apenas ia manter a alimentação por cerca de 8h (2900mA/333mA).
Ligado à rede não tem problema....


----------



## StrikerofDeath (10 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

muitas pessoas sabem o preço do material mas esquecem o trabalho que da meter tudo a funcionar conforme deve ser 
também pensei fazer kit para venda do meu mas vender a preço de chinês nem me dou ao trabalho.

quanto ao consumo é 1W em 240AC (tens de contar a eficiência dos conversores que não é muita), caso pensasse em meter isso autónomo, muito podia ser evitado na programação mas não liguei a isso.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

OK.

Está então ligado à rede... assim já é mais viável .

Muitas vezes esse "conhecimento" do preço não é respeitante ao nosso país mas sim ao preço chinês.
No entanto fazer venda de algo assim já pressupõe um risco de verbas paradas (empatadas) em caso de não venda.

Ter de vender 4 para todo o lucro, não contando o trabalho, pagar o investimento feito é andar na corda...
Por isso, ainda estou a sondar "mercado", mas teria ser sempre em condições de presale.


----------

